# Two months in. Status report.



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm finishing my second month at my first union job at an industrial power plant working 7-10s The work has stayed mostly the same. Lots of conduit running and wire pulling. I still haven't done any cable tray or terminating yet. There were some layoffs a couple days ago and I was the only first year they kept in my crew. I'm glad I made the cut, but it is rough being the only first year. Wherever the hardest spot is, that's where I go. My first day off is tomorrow, and I'm really looking forward to seeing be my family and friends for a little while.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on making the cut. Keep up the great attitude!

I hope you enjoy your time off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats on making the cut, those above you must feel you are the best choice for a first year on the job.

Keep proving them correct.

Use your time off wisely.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Congrats on making the cut, those above you must feel you are the best choice for a first year on the job.
> 
> *Keep proving them correct.*
> 
> Use your time off wisely.


Make them glad they did it, and it wouldn't hurt to let someone know you appreciate the opportunity to put in the work.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Instead of making people work 7-10's they could keep a few other guys. I understand that people love the money but IMO, working that many hours a week is not healthy especially when there is a wife and children involved. Corporate people do the same and they pretty much force their employees to work overtime even when they are salaried. If you don't then they will find someone else. All this does is hurt the family life.


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks guys. Luckily Sundays are turning into rotating shifts of small temporary power crews, so I'll have more time to spend with my family. That's been the only real drawback for me so far.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Instead of making people work 7-10's they could keep a few other guys. I understand that people love the money but IMO, working that many hours a week is not healthy especially when there is a wife and children involved. Corporate people do the same and they pretty much force their employees to work overtime even when they are salaried. If you don't then they will find someone else. All this does is hurt the family life.



Not to mention, productivity gets less and less.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Instead of making people work 7-10's they could keep a few other guys. I understand that people love the money but IMO, working that many hours a week is not healthy especially when there is a wife and children involved. Corporate people do the same and they pretty much force their employees to work overtime even when they are salaried. If you don't then they will find someone else. All this does is hurt the family life.


IMO you're going to see more of this because due to the high cost of health care benefits, they'd rather work fewer people long and pay fewer health plans. (And the people are going to need the overtime to pay for their health care benefits.)


----------



## Rsanchez82 (Sep 14, 2017)

Good job on making the cut!!!


----------

